# Anyone know of any rabbit rescue centres in North Yorkshire?



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I really want to adopt another lop after just losing Clover...

Anyone know of any rabbit rescue centres in North Yorkshire?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> I really want to adopt another lop after just losing Clover...
> 
> Anyone know of any rabbit rescue centres in North Yorkshire?


Have you tried the rabbit rehome site first?? Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

Could try searching other ares near to you, I ended up going to Manchetser from Stoke to get Chester


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Are you near Hull?? this centre has some lovely bonded pairs...

Hull Animal Welfare Trust


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks, I will look at both. I am close to York.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> Thanks, I will look at both. I am close to York.


Oh I love York! lucky you!!! I went to stay at the Golden Fleece last year, loved it


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Cool - didn't realise Golden Fleece had B&B. York is gorgeous, especially at this time of the year!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> Cool - didn't realise Golden Fleece had B&B. York is gorgeous, especially at this time of the year!


we went in June time, was lovely then!! yeah it is the most haunted and oldest pub in York isn't it? I enjoyed it anyway


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, summer is lovely too in York... did you see any ghosties?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


> Yeah, summer is lovely too in York... did you see any ghosties?


Well we never 'saw' any but whilst I was asleep, arm haning out the bed, I was woken by something stroking the palm of my hand, ever so gently and warm. I sort of woke up and slid my hand under the blanket reeeeeally slowly lol

Found out after that there is a man that haunts the room that likes to touch female guests


----------

